# thinking of moving to cyprus



## janbakayi (Aug 11, 2011)

hi all, we are thinking of moving to north cyprus, there are many questions im hoping you can help me with, i dont speak any turkish at all, is there any schools out there to help? ive a 6 year old daughter, are there any english schools out there that use english as the first language, ive got 2 parrots we want to bring with us, are there any avarian vets out there? has anyone moved parrots and if so how easy was the journey for them? thats a good start, if anyone could help id be greatfull


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

janbakayi said:


> hi all, we are thinking of moving to north cyprus, there are many questions im hoping you can help me with, i dont speak any turkish at all, is there any schools out there to help? ive a 6 year old daughter, are there any english schools out there that use english as the first language, ive got 2 parrots we want to bring with us, are there any avarian vets out there? has anyone moved parrots and if so how easy was the journey for them? thats a good start, if anyone could help id be greatfull


Hi Jan,
Welcome to the forum.
Why have you chosen the illegally occupied North of the Island rather than the South?
With a young child it is a very risky thing to do.
The infrastructure is very poor and in some places almost non existant.

Veronica


----------



## janbakayi (Aug 11, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Hi Jan,
> Welcome to the forum.
> Why have you chosen the illegally occupied North of the Island rather than the South?
> With a young child it is a very risky thing to do.
> ...


why is it illegal?, i know someone who lives in famagusta, been there a few times and thought it was very nice, being that there was someone i knew there i thought it would be the best place to move to, ive never seen any trouble there or had problems while being there, if you can enlighten me more about the area id be interested.
Have you been to the north side yourself to see what its like?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

janbakayi said:


> why is it illegal?, i know someone who lives in famagusta, been there a few times and thought it was very nice, being that there was someone i knew there i thought it would be the best place to move to, ive never seen any trouble there or had problems while being there, if you can enlighten me more about the area id be interested.
> Have you been to the north side yourself to see what its like?


The occupied North of Cyprus is not recognised by any country other than Turkey. When they invaded and eventually the green line was drawn to keep the two sides apart the international community made a condition that Turkey was not to import Turks into the North. Turkey ignored this and brought in thousands and thousands of Turkish peasants who then stole property and land belonging to Greek Cypriots who had to flee for their lives from the Turkish soldiers who raped women, from young girls as young as 10 to old women in their 80's.
Read the many many reports of law suits against those who have stolen Greek Cypriot lands. Read the case of the Orams, a British couple who bought in the North knowing that the land their villa was built on was stolen Greek Cypriot land. They have lost everything and I have no sympathy for them as they knew what they were doing.
Unfortunately a great many other Brits did not know and were duped into buying illegal property and have ended up losing their life savings.
I used to go to Kyrenia before the split and loved it. I have been back since and what I see now fills me with nothing but sadness.
Unfinished projects by the score, falling into total ruin. The North was once the most beautiful part of the island but no longer. It has been ruined.
Famagusta is not representive of the North as a whole. It is half in the North and half in the South.


----------



## janbakayi (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, i wasnt aware of that and would like to find out more, do you no of any sites i can look up to read more about this please?
I was always told the mainland greece wanted to unite cyprus with greese, the only way they could do that was to start killing the turkish minority, this started in the late 50s as the british soldiers were being killed.
As britian was a gaurantour they were asked to help and they refused so turkey was left with little force to send a piece keeping forse to save the turkish minority, after that the island was divided and thats when the two seperate comunities were split.
I know of a turkish cypriot that lived on the greek side, she owned a huge farm house and lots land, and lost it as the comunities were seperated, she was gvern a far smaller house than she owned on the greek side and smaller amount of land so really lost out, this lady and her whole village were lined up against a wall by the greeks to be shot dead, a compasionate greek police officer stopped them being shot as he didnt agree, but many were slaughtered like this, and she now lives to tell the tale, alot of her family fled to england in fear of their life, 
This is what i was always told, as a christian myself would i be in danger living there, or would not be welcome,


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The way I see it, regardless of which opinion you choose to have based upon what you hear and read, is why would you want to live in a "country" that essentially doesn't exist? It's not part of the EU, it's not recognised by the UN and it's not one of the 196 countries of the world. If something happens you don't have the international community to support you, it's basically a safe haven for criminals to disappear to. Imagine something happens to you or your family, you are basically screwed. You might as well pack your bags and live in Somaliland.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> The way I see it, regardless of which opinion you choose to have based upon what you hear and read, is why would you want to live in a "country" that essentially doesn't exist? It's not part of the EU, it's not recognised by the UN and it's not one of the 196 countries of the world. If something happens you don't have the international community to support you, it's basically a safe haven for criminals to disappear to. Imagine something happens to you or your family, you are basically screwed. You might as well pack your bags and live in Somaliland.


Well said!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zin said:


> The way I see it, regardless of which opinion you choose to have based upon what you hear and read, is why would you want to live in a "country" that essentially doesn't exist? It's not part of the EU, it's not recognised by the UN and it's not one of the 196 countries of the world. If something happens you don't have the international community to support you, it's basically a safe haven for criminals to disappear to. Imagine something happens to you or your family, you are basically screwed. You might as well pack your bags and live in Somaliland.


Zin i thought you lived in Cyprus but are you in the uae ?:focus:


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I live in the UAE yes. I was back home for a couple of weeks recently to shake my head at the ability of my fellow countrymen to blow themselves up. In war we simply need to tell the enemy not to worry about taking out our power, we are perfectly capable of doing it ourselves.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

P.O. boxes outside a business.


----------



## Bazbar (Jun 3, 2010)

janbakayi said:


> hi all, we are thinking of moving to north cyprus, there are many questions im hoping you can help me with, i dont speak any turkish at all, is there any schools out there to help? ive a 6 year old daughter, are there any english schools out there that use english as the first language, ive got 2 parrots we want to bring with us, are there any avarian vets out there? has anyone moved parrots and if so how easy was the journey for them? thats a good start, if anyone could help id be greatfull


We have lived in the South for 5 years and moved to the North 18 months ago.
There is far more crime and danger in the South and the cost of living and schooling is far cheaper in the North as well.We do not speak much Turkish but that is not important if you are not interested as English is widely spoken.
Our neighbour's 2 kids go to school here and it is an English school and costs approximately £3,000 pa per child.
We cannot help you regarding the birds but there are numerous modern vets here so we would not imagine you will have a problem.
Good Luck and drop us an email if you want any further information.


----------

